# Aspirin Mask



## greeneyedangel (Jan 10, 2006)

I know your suppose to dissolve the aspirin in water and apply it to the face. I find this ends up crumbling everywhere. Is there something u mix with it to make it stick more?


----------



## spice7 (Jan 10, 2006)

I just tried this for the first time yesterday, and I had the same problem, I wasnt sure it was working either. I put 3 tablets in about a tbl spoon of acv and a tbl spoon of water, am i doing something wrong?


----------



## Laura (Jan 10, 2006)

Alot of people mix is with honey and apply it to the face to make it stick better but i cant do that! That's too sticky for my liking!


----------



## bunni (Jan 10, 2006)

i sometimes add it to my regular mask (freeman's avocado mask) or to the honey/plain yogurt. :icon_conf


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 10, 2006)

I add enough water to form a thin paste, massage it in, then cover with the Queen Helen Mint Julep mask.


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 10, 2006)

I take a little water, throw the aspirins in it and nuc in the microwave for a tad. I find it makes it easier to mix the two. Make sure it isn't too hot before putting on the face of course.


----------



## mac-whore (Jan 10, 2006)

i try not to '' rub '' it on.. i kind of '' pat '' it on and it usually holds for the 10 minuites that i leave it on there. also i pat it on very thin..


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 10, 2006)

I love mixing it with plain yogurt! Yogurt naturally contains lactic acid, which further helps exfoliate. It will also help bind the aspirin so it won't crumble all over the place.

Add 10-12 aspirin to a tablespoon of yogurt, let set until the aspirin start to crumble (about five minutes), mash with a spoon and apply it to clean skin. I'll keep this on for up to 20 minutes, then rinse off.


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 10, 2006)

I've never tried the plain yogurt before with it. That sounds good. Thanks! I would be alittle careful though with 10 -12 aspirins as you should never go over the usually dose. It is transdermal into your skin.


----------



## LaurieAnne (Jan 11, 2006)

Here's how I do it - I crush 5 plain asprins with a pill crusher. put it in a little bowl, put a few DROPS of water (let it roll off my fingers from the tap) that's hot, mix it up with my finger, then put aloe vera gel in it and mix it all up. Works great.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 11, 2006)

That's what I do and it seems crumbly but it stay on. I also use very little water. Sometimes I add too much and then I keep having to add asprins to it. You just have to play with it.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 11, 2006)

That's an excellent idea! I'm gonna give that a try. Thanx for the tip!


----------



## LaurieAnne (Jan 11, 2006)

Btw, theres a greeneyedangel I've swapped with on MUA. Is this the same one by chance? Also, I've mixed aspriin in with moisturizer, that works too. But, I dont mind the crumbliness and sometimes do it with just water, it works just as well


----------



## Elisabeth (Jan 11, 2006)

Ditto on the yogurt. But I use it with my pure Vitamin C Powder.


----------



## ewunia2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I add a yogurt but sometimes I crush pills and add Juvit --&gt; it is liquid vit.c.


----------



## hissycat (Jan 14, 2006)

I read on one of the other MUT posts that you can mix it with Origins Never A Dull Moment face scrub and kind of use it as a mask. The yogurt sounds good too.

Is it okay to use the coated aspirins? Not the "enteric" orange coating that protects your stomach but just the plain smooth coating that makes it easier to swallow. I can't find uncoated aspirins.


----------



## LaurieAnne (Jan 14, 2006)

I use the white ones that say lightly coated, because thats all I can find, but they work just fine.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 14, 2006)

What's the benefit of using this mask?


----------



## LaurieAnne (Jan 14, 2006)

For me, it smooths and exfoliates, and zaps all the redness and irritation, and helps with acne and blackheads. It really calms down my skin, its quite a nice and cheap discovery! :-D


----------



## Marisol (Jan 14, 2006)

How often would you recommend using it?


----------



## LaurieAnne (Jan 14, 2006)

I wouldn't use it everyday - I use it once a week or "as needed" in case of an emergency (bad acne, really red skin).


----------



## beaugael (Jan 23, 2006)

ill try this wish me luck


----------



## anne7 (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey Allie! I dissolve mine in hot water first, to make a thicker paste, then I add a glop of Aloe Vera gel to make it stick. It works very well for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vampirella (Mar 19, 2006)

is it really effective in fighting off blackheads? :w00t:


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 19, 2006)

I add yogurt or aloe vera gel to my mix. Honey is just too sticky for me. I have read that you can also find ASA in powder form but haven't come across it in Canada.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 19, 2006)

I am going to try this too! It has gotten so many raves and it's so cheap..that's always pleasent. There are a lot of effective home remedies out there, just waiting to be discovered...


----------



## lavender (Mar 19, 2006)

I had the same problem....I will probably mix it with yogurt or aloe vera gel the next time i do it.


----------



## thePinkcess (Mar 20, 2006)

I've been using the Aspirin Mask for not very long but I've noticed that it smoothes out my skin! I only use 2 lightly coated (the white ones) aspirins and put it in a cup, then spray a bit of water and wait a while. Afterwards I just poke it with my tweezers to see if it's softened, then crush them a little and mix a teaspoon of honey in it and mix it all together. 

I don't know if I should be rubbing it in my skin (like a scrub), using circular motions. No one else seems to be doing this. Am I supposed to just put it on my skin and let it sit for a while? Thanks!!! oh btw I'm new here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vampirella (Mar 20, 2006)

ditto! we need help! and how often should i use the aspirin mask?:icon_smil


----------



## KimC2005 (Mar 20, 2006)

I just pat it on there and let it dry. I have never rubbed it in or scrubbed my face w/ it. I don't know that it necessarily hurts anything. It should be used once a week if that or as needed


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 24, 2006)

Never tried it but will do soon. :sdrop:


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 27, 2006)

I was thinkingof trying this out tomorrow, and I apologise if this has been answered, I didn't read the entire thread. My question is, does it matter what type of aspirin it is? like coated/non coated, etc...


----------



## dolphin_gal (Mar 27, 2006)

Uncoated. If it's coated, you'd have one heckuva time trying to get it to dissolve.


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 27, 2006)

Would it make much difference with it's effects? Or is it just the whole dissolving factor?


----------



## Min (Mar 27, 2006)

I tried it last night I crushed the asprin with a mortar and pestle really fine then added the water it worked great. There arent to many things that dont irriate my skin &amp; this def didnt. I could prob get away with doing it twice a week I think.


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 27, 2006)

Is it okay to use toner and moisturiser afterwards or would it be best to just let your skin breathe over night after applying and rinsing off the mask?


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 28, 2006)

Still curious about this if anyone wants to answer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also how long do you usually leave it on for?


----------



## LVA (Mar 28, 2006)

guess it depends on your skin .. but ... i tone w/ACV and moisterize after and my skin's so soft ....

i leave it on for 10 - 15 minutes (i pat it on ... then start posting on MuT and b4 u know it .... its 15 minutes!) ...


----------



## Min (Mar 28, 2006)

I did &amp; it was fine although I use a homemade rosewater toner not sure how commercial would effect it. I wouldnt think it would be an issue though. I also did moisturize a little.


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 28, 2006)

Okay great, thanks guys


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 29, 2006)

Hmm so on Monday night I used the aspirin mask... and I don't know if these results are typical but I've already started noticing a difference  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LVA (Mar 29, 2006)

hehe .. yah ... i don't know if i imagined it .... but .. i think the 1st time after i used the aspirin mask ... i felt like my skin was a lot smoother ....


----------



## abbyjofo1 (May 24, 2006)

i think i am falling in love with aspirin masks. think the magic also has to do with the blood thinning properties, which takes red out, and the anti-inflammatory properties of asa, not just the natural salicylic acid


----------



## islandgirl930 (May 24, 2006)

Interesting. Definitely going to have to try this. Thanks!


----------



## abbyjofo1 (Jun 3, 2006)

i mix my asa mask with bliss steep clean mask. it works pretty nice.


----------



## geebers (Jun 5, 2006)

This is the BEST thing I have learned about. I use it once a month -as needed. I use three aspirin and drops of hot water so it gets really thick and pat it on. It usually sticks - and once it dries- it starts ot flake off so that's when I wash it off. I don't leave it on for more than 5 minutes but htat's enough time for my face to see results! I always put cetaphil moisturizer afterwards (my skin is dry) - I don't use toner.


----------



## Laurab4 (Oct 27, 2006)

I usually just mash 2 or 3 aspirin and make this a thin paste without anything else.

I have actually put a dab on a pretty big cyst and left it on overnight with excellent results.

The main things I love about this mask are the reduction in redness and it makes your skin so smooth.

I don't think applying aspirin externally is the same as ingesting it at all. I doubt you could over do it as mentioned earlier in the thread(except perhaps too often applying it).


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 27, 2006)

I've been meaning to find this post... Definitely gonna have to try it with all the raves it gets!


----------



## Tina Marie (Dec 1, 2006)

Ok ladies I just tried it .. my skin felt great when I washed it off and then when I glanced in the mirror I had a large red line under one eye and my cheeks started heating up .. I'm so upset, it made me skin feel so soft except now I look like I got a shoe thrown at my face.. Guess my skin is too sensitive??


----------



## TylerD (Dec 1, 2006)

Hmmm your skin might just need to get used to it... but ya if its really red after and irritated then you might just be to sensitive to it.


----------



## LittleMissV (Dec 1, 2006)

Awesome i want to try this!


----------



## hollyxann (Dec 1, 2006)

i love the asprin mask but i havent done it in forever. i need to though.

i normally add a few asprins to my mint julep mask. but i think im gonna give the yogurt a try.

however i might want to eat my face. lol.


----------



## Leony (Dec 1, 2006)

Keep us posted!


----------



## CmoaCiloo (Dec 1, 2006)

I do Aspirin mask with milk and honey !


----------



## Bea (Dec 1, 2006)

When I first discovered this mask it totally transformed my skin...It is so good (apart from the sneezing) and so cheap. Def worth a try!!

I do the aspirin mask with 2 uncoated aspirin, a little water and some aloe vera (sometimes just the water). Leave it on for 10 min. Usually twice a week.

I am going to try it with honey or youghurt I think. That sounds good.


----------



## Tina Marie (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea, I dunno.. I'm gonna try it again.. The red went away within the hour. Maybe I left it on too long?


----------



## Kristi07 (Dec 2, 2006)

I really wanted to try this one day, but the only thing I could find in my medicine cabinet that was uncoated was excedrin, which has caffeine in it as well. Do you think this would work, because I have hard that caffeine is also good for the face. I tried it and it did make my skin feel smooth and less oily. I'm just curious what you girls would think?


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 2, 2006)

Ok so do you rub this in? Or just lightly apply and let it sit?


----------



## lalopes (Dec 4, 2006)

i've tried it once but nooo results..


----------



## Savvy_lover (Mar 3, 2007)

well i dunno what result i m suppose to have but i definitely have softer skin than be4 i used it just now and i can feel my skins softer already after rinsing it off my face.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dustyy (Mar 3, 2007)

i mix mine with honey and lemon juice.

:


----------



## cml (Mar 3, 2007)

> If you have very oily skin you can also mix the apirin with egg whites.


----------



## shivs (Mar 3, 2007)

I kind of just pat it on, and then when i take it off i rub it and use it as a scrub


----------



## x3kh (Mar 3, 2007)

Cool I will have to try this.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Mar 4, 2007)

Using 100% salicylic acid product is toxic to skin but dont worry coz the acid in the aspirin has a BIG "ester" group which makes it quite inert to other chemicals. well not inert as "ether" but quite . the acid in the aspirin do not turn into salicylic acid after mixing with water only thats why its not hurting our skin of coz some of the acid changed into salicylic acid but only a very small amount thats why it works and yet not killing you. Here is an article that deny the effect of the aspirin mask. just think i should show you all it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Are you a beauty?: Product Review Tuesday: Aspirin mask

oh yes ~ my pores appear smaller than be4 and it toned my complexion just after the first use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i also wanna ask. if i make aspirin toner how long is it gonna last ? a week or ??


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Mar 4, 2007)

Thats what i do, but i put lemon juice in mine aswell.


----------



## MindySue (Mar 8, 2007)

i didnt see any real results with the asprin mask, but yeah, i found it annoying to put on. it felt weird also.


----------



## silveria (Mar 10, 2007)

i use it as a light scrub after mixing it with rosewater. Can definitely feel that my skin is smoother!


----------



## yuuki888 (Apr 18, 2007)

Amazingggg


----------



## sweetstax3 (Apr 22, 2007)

Okay for those who are still unsure how the aspirin mask works:

*1*- Go to the local pharmacy stores - Rite Aid, Target, Eckerd etc and grab a bottle of *UNCOATED *asprin, it normally costs about a dollar for 100+ tablets.

*2*- Take out 4 - 5 aspirin and place them onto a small bowl or plate, sprinkle a few drops of water onto the tablets. The uncoated aspirin is very easy to dissolve and please do not put too much water on them or they'll become way too mushy and it'll be useless to apply.

*3*- Pour 1/2 to 1 table spoon of honey onto the dissolved aspirin and mix them together.

*4*- Apply the mixture evenly onto your face but avoid the eye areas. Leave it on for 20 - 30 minutes.

*5*- Time to rinse them out. While you're at it, gently massage your face in a circular motion with the aspirin particles to further exfoliate your skin.

*6*- Pat dry your face. Apply toner with cotton ball, follow by a daily moisturizer. My personal favorite is Burt's Bee tomato toner and Olay 7x effect mineral moisturizer.

After you've done all the steps you should be able to see a glowing effect on your skin and the size of the pores will appeared much smaller.

Hope this help!

As effective as the aspirin mask is, it's still an acidic base and the great thing to use it as a facial mask is that the acid will helps to melt the very top layer of the dead skin. 10 - 12 aspirin is way too much and may cause your skin to peel instead. So be careful.


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks for posting this! I'm gonna try it tonight!


----------



## mehrunissa (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm going grocery shopping tomorrow, and I guess aspirin and honey is going on the list!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 24, 2007)

I Know this didnt work for some people but it really worked for me.


----------



## mehrunissa (Apr 25, 2007)

Tried it tonight and my skin is so soft and bright now! I'm a little broken out, but that's more likely due to the climate change (I moved from dry desert to humid coastline...) that's been wreaking havoc on my skin. But still, I can tell the mask helped bring some of the gunk up to the surface since some of my zits look more "mature" now that they did before the mask.

Dooood, this is so exciting!


----------



## sweetstax3 (Apr 25, 2007)

i'm glad that it works for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i once asked my dermatologist about the aspirin mask before trying to use it..she told me that it's 100% safe and it's very effective in healing acne scars. :7b:


----------



## SupaFly10579 (Apr 25, 2007)

I've been using the mask on my self and on others and the results are really amazing. I stopped using it because I felt like it was making me pale and taking my tan away. Is this possibly or psychological?


----------



## ~*PrInCeSs*~ (Apr 25, 2007)

can u do the aspirin mask everyday??


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 25, 2007)

I've done it the last two nights...........my bumps (I get cystic acne) are definitely smaller. But I have one forming at my left nostril, so I put some aspirin there &amp; it was making me sneeze like crazy, LOL!!


----------



## SupaFly10579 (Apr 25, 2007)

I used it everyday without a problem.


----------



## sweetstax3 (Apr 25, 2007)

yes it is possible. the aspirin mask is use to instantly remove the dead skin stead of awaiting for the skin itself to peel off, which normally takes about 4-6 weeks. if you use self-tanner or bronzer then the some of the pigments would be coming off along w/ the dead skin.

@ fishchick72

LOL! happened to me once. :add_wegbrech:

@~*PrInCeSs*~

i don't suggest using this mask too often because it contains acidic properties. use it no more than 3x a week. one of my friends had used it every night and within 2 weeks her skin started to peel and looked very flaky. :scared:


----------



## mle44 (Apr 26, 2007)

i crush 6 aspirin, mis w/1 drop of H20, add a squeeze of both honey &amp; cetaphil cleanser..add to face, let sit for 20 mins, &amp; rinse off! it's great...


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm still doing it every night. I'm using 8 aspirins &amp; a drop of water. I hate that it's so flakey, gets everywhere, but I do think it's helping to shrink down my cystic acne.


----------



## mehrunissa (Apr 26, 2007)

Maybe if you dilute it with a bit more water, so it's more of a paste. I use enough water so it's the consistency of a really grainy cream. Makes it easier to apply.

But wow, EIGHT aspirins! I use four, and my face feels all tingly and itchy after 10 minutes of that. You're using some potent stuff!


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 26, 2007)

If I put any more water in it it'll be too runny &amp; run off my face...........

I find I need 8 to cover my entire face.


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree. I don't think it makes the mixture any stronger, it just makes the mix go further to cover your entire face. I used to use 5, but it started not covering my entire face and I have had to up the number.


----------



## sweetstax3 (Apr 30, 2007)

same here. i can't have it on for longer than 20 mins...15 mins is the max or else my skin feels very itchy and irritated. :frown:


----------



## emmy56 (Apr 30, 2007)

This sounds so cool! I've never heard of this and I cannot wait to try it!!!! :icon_chee


----------



## Ophy (May 1, 2007)

I use 5 with some honey and a drop of water, its great, i leave it on for about 20mins and then scrub my face with it. Although i feel a bit raw afterwards my skin stays smooth and clear for days. I only do it twice a week.

has anyone used this over a long period of time? are there any side effects? as its too good to be true and im surprised the makeup brands haven't picked up on it.


----------



## fishchick72 (May 1, 2007)

Well I bought a different brand of aspirin now &amp; it works much better, it's makes a pastier consistency than the first one I had &amp; it's not as flakey, it does still flake (&amp; make me sneeze) as it dries, but not as much as the last brand I had.


----------



## CubNan (May 1, 2007)

I need to try this.


----------



## Sony (May 24, 2007)

im gonna give it a try ladies, i get itchy spots so this may help


----------



## Kemper (May 27, 2007)

*Aspirin contains a synthetic version of salicylic acid, and therefore, I couldn't touch it with a ten foot pole. My skin's sensitivity absolutely forbids it. *


----------



## lindas (Jun 30, 2007)

does it matter what mg of aspirin you use?...are all of you using 81mg or 325mg?.....im breaking out horridly!!!! **i dont even know if thats a word**...and i want to try this...aspirin mask


----------



## MindySue (Jun 30, 2007)

never worked for me. i used it a lot.


----------

